# Word: Werden Dateiinformationen im Dokument mit abgelegt?



## Kommandertommie (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen und hoffen, dass ihr ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Ich muss wissen, was bei Word in einer Datei abgelegt wird und in welcher Form.
Klar ist, dass der Text selbst im Ascii Format ist und mit einem Hexeditor
angesehen werden kann.
Aber was passiert mit den Formatierungen wie z.B. Fett, Unterstreichen Überschriften usw.
Und was mich hauptsächlich interssiert: Wird im Dokument das Erstellungsdatum sowie das Änderungsdatum mit abgelegt?
Falls ja, wird diese Information binär abgelegt, so dass man sie mit einem Hexeditor nicht lesen kann oder ist das schon irgendwie möglich?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Ratschläge
mfg
Kommandertommie


----------



## IAN (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Kommandertommie,
definitiv ja. MS schreibt jede Veränderung in die Metadaten. Schreibst du z.B. eine Bewerbung an Firma A und speicherst das Dokument danach fällt dir ein du konntest die Bewerbung auch an Firma B schicken. Stehen in dem Dukument die Daten von Firma A und B. War das verständlich? Ich bin heute etwas übermüdet.

Bei MS gibts mittlerweile ein Tool hierfür. Office 2003/XP-Add-In zum Entfernen verborgener Daten 
Gruß IAN


----------



## duckdonald (10. Juni 2005)

Beim "Speichern unter..." kannst du im Menü Extras -> Sicherheit einen Haken vor "Beim Speichern persönliche Daten aus Dateieigenschaften entfernen" setzten.
Danach müssten diese nicht Dokumenten bezogenen Infos weg sein.


----------



## Kommandertommie (10. Juni 2005)

thanks erstmal @IAN und duckdonald.
Das hat mir schon weitergeholfen.
Jetzt muss ich noch wissen wie bzw. ob ich von einem gewöhnlichen Hexeditor aus 
diese verborgenen Daten auslesen kann, also beispielsweise das Erstellungsdatum, 
oder wann das Dokument ausgedruckt wurde,.... einfach alle Metadaten.

vielen Dank, is echt wichtig.

mfg
Kommandertommie


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Juni 2005)

Die Metainformationen sind auch der Grund weshalb Word Dateien oft so groß werden, zum Beispiel wenn man an einem kurzen Text viel geändert hat. Übrigens gab es letztes oder vorletztes Jahr - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - einen Polit-Skandal wo anhand der Metainformationen bewiesen wurde, das das corpus delicti nachträglich verändert wurde.    
Danke Microsoft  ;-]


----------

